# Carboy Hoist



## Chief (Sep 30, 2004)

I've looked all over for a plan on how to build a carboy hoist to lift carboys bench high to where you can slide the carboy off onto the bench. I seen a keen looking hoist in in one of the suppliers of kits etc. but was unable to get them to send pictures. Any of you guys know of one? i do my work on a Battery powered scooter and it would be a good deal for me.


Chief


----------



## RigDiver (Oct 20, 2004)

Chief, I use a Bron Vino filter to transfer my wine from carboy to fermenter, from fermenter to carboy etc. Just remove the discharge tubing from the filter, add a lenth of tubing to reach carboy etc. Turn that baby on &amp; in five minutes you can transfer 6 gal of wine. Hope this helps.


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 21, 2004)

Chief,



I get the impression you don't care if the carboy is full or not.
Just looking for a way to move the glass bottle around. Is that
accurate?



Try

Post on another forum #1

Post on another forum #2



But make sure you come back here to keep this one growing...


*Edited by: bdavidh *


----------



## Chief (Oct 22, 2004)

If I knew how to post a picture of what I had in mind for the "hoist I would paste it here that would clear up what I was talking about. I have small "platforms" with wheels to move carboys around. I still need the lift to get them up on the bench. Walmart sells the small hand crank lift that is used to pull a small boat on the boat trailer is what is used on the lift in thepicture that I saw.


Chief










bdavidh said:


> Chief,
> 
> I get the impression you don't care if the carboy is full or not. Just looking for a way to move the glass bottle around. Is that accurate?
> 
> ...


----------



## bdavidh (Oct 22, 2004)

What about...


One idea I've heardinvolved the hard plastic milk cartons. They kind that holds 4 gallons of milk. One side was cut off and a removable side put on. Then a rope to each corner, up to a ring. From that point you could attach the ring to a crank.


Now I don't know if that actually worked, it was just talk.


----------



## lela (Nov 2, 2004)

I know this is late but I just got time to sit down and read the mail. I too have trouble lifting the carboys and have to wait till someone is around to do it for me. I was looking at grapestompers.com and there as a picture of a hoist. The Drunk Monk Winery had a picture of one and you might contact them and see if they will send you pictures and/or instructions. It looks like they used a boat crank. I tried to enlarge the picture so my husband could see it better but was not succesful. 


Lela


----------

